# Novice seeking suggestion



## atomsftball (Oct 17, 2012)

Hello users, I'm almost compeletly unversed in classical styled music but I greatly appreciate its beauty. 

I tend to favor string dominate pieces with a fast tempo that integrate different themes into a large cressendo. 

Any suggestions on pieces I can listen to that run along those lines?

Greatly appreciate any suggestions!


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

Well that sort of structure applies to most classical music, so you're in luck.

As a newbie,I'd suggest casting your net wide, but not spending a lot until you figure out where you want to start. The best way to do that would be to go to amazon and search up "Rise of the Masters" in the MP3 download department.

http://www.amazon.com/s/qid=1350445... the masters,p_n_feature_browse-bin:625150011

These are huge box sets of music organized by composer for a couple of bucks apiece. I particularly recommend the Greig, Beethoven, Schubert and Chopin sets. Even though these are dirt cheap, they're good performances well recorded. You can't go wrong. Buy em all.

I'd also recommend the Mendelssohn, Haydn and Brahms sets in the 99 Masterpiece series


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

It sounds like Galante style music would be great for you.
Vivaldi, Bach, Haydn, CPE Bach, Handel, Telemann, Albinoni, are some names you would be interested in. They are very upbeat. I agree with Rise of the Masters. Great deals if you can download a ton of MP3's. Youtube is also a great way to learn pieces. And once you find a Composer you reallly like, you can use last.fm's Similar Artists list to help you expand from there. For most though, Bach, Mozart, and Beethoven are the big 3 of classical music.


----------



## opus55 (Nov 9, 2010)

I was going to suggest Vivaldi too - it matches what you describe. Bach is another good starting point. Try youtube first since it's free. You may also want to try spotify for free.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Here is a great way to start your collection. Make sure to get a good recording.  
Handel's Concerti Grossi Op. 6
Vivaldi's Four Seasons http://www.amazon.com/Vivaldi-Seaso...qid=1350448770&sr=1-2&keywords=vivaldi+biondi
Bach's Brandenburg Concertos and Orchestral Suites


----------



## BurningDesire (Jul 15, 2012)

Well if you like integration of different themes :3 You should look into Country Band March by Charles Ives, which quotes something like... 50 or so famous songs, marches and hymn tunes in different keys and at different meters X3


----------



## atomsftball (Oct 17, 2012)

Thanks for the pointers guys! I do have a pretty limited CD set of 12 or so of the masters. I do recall being very fond of Mozart and Vivaldi! Four seasons is a staple of mine! I recently came across Beethoven's 9th, 2nd movment and I love it!


----------

